# primera won't start, new stereo problem??



## helpneeded (Jun 15, 2010)

Hay. today i replaced my old stereo with a new kenwood one. i disconnected the battery before i started any work. when it was fitted i reconnected the battery and the stereo worked fine but the car wont start, or centrally lock.it also wont start on a jump. could this be anything to do with the NATS. im stumped. its a 1998 nissan primera gx btw. an help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check all the fuses including the fusible link in the engine bay. I'm thinking you blew that fuse.


----------



## helpneeded (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for the reply. tbh i dont know how or where to locate the fusible link. could it be anything to do with the theft system activating when the stereo was removed. i just wana get this sorted. your help is apreciated


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yea, it could definitely be something to do with the theft system being activated, haha.

As for the fusible link, there are relays in a compartment in the engine bay, along with fuses. Check all of 'em.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you see the flashing security symbol on the dash - I believe your car it would be the symbol of a flashing red car??? If it is there, then it could be some sort of immobiliser that is preventing startup. Is the car cranking at all or you get nothing at the starter??


----------



## helpneeded (Jun 15, 2010)

i checked all the fusible links and they seem to be ok.the engine is churning fine but not firing. there is no security symbol flashing on the dash. it shudnt be the battery because the batery is less than a year old from brand new. got a mechanic friend coming out to me in bout an hour so im hopin he can sort it out. Cars...brilliant but such a pain in the ass


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I know you said you disconnected the battery before you installed the radio, but try disconnecting again for about 20 mins and see if that changes anything.


----------



## helpneeded (Jun 15, 2010)

i already tried disconecting the battery yesterday for round half an hour but i only disconected the negative terminal. would it make a difference to disconnect them both?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think so - it was just a longshot hunch. When you added the new radio, did you run into any problems or did any sort of wiring that could have either shorted or disconnected something else in the car? when you turn the key to start, do you hear any clicking or the starter cranking?

Edit: just reread your post, so starter is cranking.


----------



## helpneeded (Jun 15, 2010)

no it was a really simple install, just unplug the old radio and plug in the new one in the same wire connectors. it must be something to do with the immobiliser. iv checked all the fuses and fusible links and they are fine and i dont see any damaged wires. btw do u no how to tell if a car is nats 1 or nats2.i think mine is nats one (primera gx 2lt 1998) but im not sure. it has a black keyfob with red lock button and black/grey unlock button


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know but if I had to guess I would say 1 also and it probably disabled your fuel pump relay.


----------

